# DAY BEFORE H4H Camberlyheath 7th October 2021



## Papas1982 (Jan 25, 2021)

Good afternoon Guys,

As Rich has already mentioned. This year has been quite a struggle to get a course lined up for the traditional round Pre curry/beers.
Having contacted 20 Clubs of varying pedigree I had literally two options that would take a group of our number, and that’s before even trying to get a deal.

The deal I have (which I admit isn’t as good as I’d hope) is, a bacon roll before your round and then 18 holes at camberley Heath. Usually the green fee alone is £97, they have offered £80..

So, if you’re interested. As is always the case, names below:
***edit***

Just to say, to start with we will be keeping this for H4H antendees only. Obiosuly if space is available we will open it up nearer the time.

1, Papas1982


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2021)

2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble


----------



## PieMan (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan 
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 25, 2021)

5. apj0524


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees. 
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)


----------



## JamesR (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM


----------



## Junior (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

Sorry Dave, should have said thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty 
14. Swingalot


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2021)

good work Dave,

i am sorry to announce that i will be able to make this

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot 
15. Dando


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot 
15. Dando
16. Matty6


----------



## Cake (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot 
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2021)

who's bringing the Xbox along so we can play some e"sports"


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot 
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake 
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot 
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake 
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop 
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 25, 2021)

chrisd said:



			1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 25, 2021)

Dave I'm happy to offer my services to help with the admin, checking cards etc 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Dave I'm happy to offer my services to help with the admin, checking cards etc 👍
		
Click to expand...


Thanks mate. I'm hoping as this is after Woking, I'll have a Well oiled team of helpers. 

More the merrier of course 👍🏻


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Dave I'm happy to offer my services to help with the admin, checking cards etc 👍
		
Click to expand...

I’ve always wanted to throw a card at you, if it’s anything like my driving I’d probably miss😀


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Thanks mate. I'm hoping as this is after Woking, I'll have a Well oiled team of helpers.

More the merrier of course 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Can also help on either day if needed Dave.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24 Pokerjoke


----------



## GG26 (Jan 25, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil 
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24 Pokerjoke
25. GG26


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850 
27. Paperboy


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy 
28. Whereditgo


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 26, 2021)

Stu u up for letting your kids go without some sweets for a bit😂


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05 
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Stu u up for letting your kids go without some sweets for a bit😂
		
Click to expand...

Of course blud, they're used to it now 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 26, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Of course blud, they're used to it now 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

👍 we sort it out nearer the time fam


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi 
33. PNWokingham


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham 
34. Oxfordcomma


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM   


Stop dithering man, get your name down


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes please, count me in. Thanks

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 30, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75 
37. mikejohnchapman


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 31, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just an update.
ive paid the deposit.
They are happy for people to pay on the day.

I’m in no rush for any money. So if everyone pays in the day, I’ll just get £500 back from the pro shop.
makes it easier than me chasing people for money when I’ve got Woking money coming in.


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 31, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly 
39. Yandabrown


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 2, 2021)

In for a penny...

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010


----------



## moogie (Feb 2, 2021)

1.  Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42. moogie


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2021)

1.  Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42. moogie
43.Imurg


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

Ok I’ll tentatively add my name to this list too...just signed up for H4H now!

As for this Camberley, it’s a maybe for me, however if we can obtain a good discount, with such a large group in our party now, then I’ll bite and defo join you for this too.

Thanks for organising!

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42. moogie
43. Imurg
44. The Lion (possibly)


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 10, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Ok I’ll tentatively add my name to this list too...just signed up for H4H now!

As for this Camberley, it’s a maybe for me, however if we can obtain a good discount, with such a large group in our party now, then I’ll bite and defo join you for this too.

Thanks for organising!

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42. moogie
43. Imurg
44. The Lion (possibly)
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to be that guy, but the price for this is set out in the first post of the thread.


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Don't want to be that guy, but the price for this is set out in the first post of the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes I saw. I’ll probably have to leave Camberley in that case. But 100% in for H4H and look forward to a great day out with you all 👍


----------



## paddyc (Feb 10, 2021)

]1.  Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42. moogie
43.Imurg[/QUOTE]
44 Paddy C


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 11, 2021)

Going to be a while before I know about work on that day. Ill be a maybe for now! 

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42. moogie
43.Imurg
44 Paddy C 
45. Bdill93 - TBC


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 17, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42. moogie
43.Imurg
44 Paddy C
45. Bdill93 - TBC 
46. Whereditgo Guest - if makes it into the H4H day


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 23, 2021)

Dave, any idea what the tee times are likely to be so I can sort travel / accommodation out?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2021)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Dave, any idea what the tee times are likely to be so I can sort travel / accommodation out?
		
Click to expand...

First tee is 1132 👍🏻


----------



## moogie (Apr 27, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42.Imurg
43 Paddy C
44.  Bdill93 - TBC
45. Whereditgo Guest - if makes it into the H4H day
		
Click to expand...

....


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm definitely in for this by the way, just thought I'd confirm that.


----------



## Old Skier (May 29, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge - pencil in request for now.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42. moogie
43.Imurg
44 Paddy C
45. Bdill93 - TBC
46. Whereditgo Guest - if makes it into the H4H day
47. Old Skier Guest


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 7, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge 
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42. moogie
43.Imurg
44 Paddy C
45. Bdill93 - TBC
46. Whereditgo Guest - if makes it into the H4H day
47. Old Skier Guest

I'm definitely in for this one Dave.


----------



## moogie (Jul 7, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Oxfordcomma
35. IanM
36. FELL75
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Grizzly
39. Yandabrown
40. SILH
41. Radbourne2010
42 Imurg
43 Paddy C
44. Bdill93 - TBC
45. Whereditgo Guest - if makes it into the H4H day
46. Old Skier Guest


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 7, 2021)

Wow, had forgotten all about the day before. I'm not staying down the night before H4H now, will have to drive down on the morning so need to drop out of this one. See you all on the Friday.

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. IanM
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41 Imurg
42 Paddy C
43. Bdill93 - TBC
44. Whereditgo Guest - if makes it into the H4H day
45. Old Skier Guest


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh - think I told @Papas1982 I'd be up for this but didn't realise I was meant to write my name here as well, so..

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. IanM
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41 Imurg
42 Paddy C
43. Bdill93 - TBC
44. Whereditgo Guest - if makes it into the H4H day
45. Old Skier Guest 
46. Orikoru


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Oh - think I told @Papas1982 I'd be up for this but didn't realise I was meant to write my name here as well, so..

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. 
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. IanM
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41 Imurg
42 Paddy C
43. Bdill93 - TBC
44. Whereditgo Guest - if makes it into the H4H day
45. Old Skier Guest 
46. Orikoru

Click to expand...

have to pull out of this, I’ve messaged papas but just taking my name out at no20
See you all H4H


----------



## IanM (Aug 6, 2021)

What is happening about this re payment etc?  Sorry if I have missed something


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm out I'm afraid 
Some plonker of a pupil has managed to get a test on that day and as she's waited a year I guess I'd better let her do it...
Will still be at H4H though.....


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 6, 2021)

IanM said:



			What is happening about this re payment etc?  Sorry if I have missed something
		
Click to expand...

I think @Papas1982 was collecting nearer the time


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 8, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			I think @Papas1982 was collecting nearer the time
		
Click to expand...

It was in fact the case that I had agreed pay on the day at the club.

In light of recent issues for hosts, and the fact that H4H attendees are still needing a nudge, I have decided that payment is required 2 no later than weeks prior. 

Many people have my details already, and those that don’t. Feel free to contact me for them, but as of 23rd September, those without a full payment will be taken from the list.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 8, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			It was in fact the case that I had agreed pay on the day at the club.

In light of recent issues for hosts, and the fact that H4H attendees are still needing a nudge, I have decided that payment is required 2 no later than weeks prior.

Many people have my details already, and those that don’t. Feel free to contact me for them, but as of 23rd September, those without a full payment will be taken from the list.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## IanM (Aug 8, 2021)

Good idea.   Payment in full before the event or you're considered cancelled.

Organisers must not be left in the position that has happened at Cooden. 

I see that thread has gone.  That guy needs to pay Smiffy what he owes.


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			It was in fact the case that I had agreed pay on the day at the club.

In light of recent issues for hosts, and the fact that H4H attendees are still needing a nudge, I have decided that payment is required 2 no later than weeks prior.

Many people have my details already, and those that don’t. Feel free to contact me for them, but as of 23rd September, those without a full payment will be taken from the list.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t blame you mate


----------



## JamesR (Aug 9, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. …
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. IanM
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41 Imurg
42 Paddy C
43. Bdill93 - TBC
44. Whereditgo Guest - if makes it into the H4H day
45. Old Skier Guest 
46. Orikoru

Afraid I can’t make this day, so have dropped my name of the list (no 8).


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 18, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. …
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. IanM
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41 Imurg
42 Paddy C
43. Bdill93 - TBC
44. 
45. Old Skier Guest
46. Orikoru 

Having made the cut into the H4H meet, my guest now gets himself a new job and can't get the time off to attend either, so I have removed No. 44


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2021)

Dave,

Going to drop out of this I’m afraid but will be about in the evening for a small curry and a glass or 2 of cola before we do battle with Blackmore


----------



## IanM (Aug 19, 2021)

Ah, me too, sorry got something else I cannot get out of.  So that's me out of this, but will be ok for H4H the days after...


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 19, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. Old Skier Guest
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Orikoru
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. Topoftheflop
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Bdill93 - TBC 
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41. Imurg
42. Paddy C


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Aug 20, 2021)

I’m out at no20 - already notified but I’m still on the list… now removed… see you all
At H4H
1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. Old Skier Guest
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Orikoru
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. …….
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Bdill93 - TBC 
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41. Imurg
42. Paddy C


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2021)

1. Papas1982
2. Liverpool phil
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier
8. Old Skier Guest
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Orikoru
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. …….
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850
27. Paperboy
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41. 
42. Paddy C


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 20, 2021)

1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil
3 L Judge
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier.  PAID
8. Old Skier Guest.    PAID
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. WRIGHTY
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. Chrisd
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850.    PAID 30
27. Paperboy.   PAID
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown.   PAID 80
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41.JAMES ALLWRIGHT.


----------



## Matty6 (Aug 21, 2021)

Need to drop out of this unfortunately ☹️

Work has got in the way again.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 28, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil
3 L Judge
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier.  PAID
8. Old Skier Guest.    PAID
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. WRIGHTY
21. DeanoMK - definitely interested although it's a maybe right now
22. 
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850.    PAID 30
27. Paperboy.   PAID
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown.   PAID 80
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41.JAMES ALLWRIGHT.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 31, 2021)

1 Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil
3 L Judge
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit.  Paid
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier.  PAID
8. Old Skier Guest.    PAID
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. WRIGHTY
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850.    PAID 30
27. Paperboy.   PAID
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown.   PAID 80
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41. Darren wright

gentle reminder that we’re about to go past the last payday before the 2 week deadline…..


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			1 Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil
3 L Judge
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit.  Paid
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier.  PAID
8. Old Skier Guest.    PAID
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. WRIGHTY
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850.    PAID 30
27. Paperboy.   PAID
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown.   PAID 80
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41. Darren wright

gentle reminder that we’re about to go past the last payday before the 2 week deadline…..
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that mine is PAID 80 rather than PAID becuase I forgot to add the £5 for prizes?


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 1, 2021)

Paid mate. Sent £80......is that right?

Where are we thinking for a night of beer and curry? Need to book a hotel.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 1, 2021)

Were we meant to send £5 for prizes?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 1, 2021)

Yup guys. £5 for prizes. That Can be paid on the day worst case.
@Lilyhawk is always offering to help with these meets, so he can round you all up.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Yup guys. 35 for prizes. That Can be paid on the day worst case.
@Lilyhawk is always offering to help with these meets, so he can round you all up.
		
Click to expand...

*Insert long finger emoji here*


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 1, 2021)

1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil. Paid.
3 D Wright
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit.  Paid
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier.  PAID
8. Old Skier Guest.    PAID
9. BiM
10. Junior. Paid.
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot.    80
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake.  Paid
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. radbourne2010
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26.       Paid
26. jobr1850.    PAID 
27. Paperboy.   PAID
28. Whereditgo PAID
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge. Paid.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham. Paid
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75.    Paid.
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly.      Paid
38. Yandabrown.   PAID
39. SILH
40. F Reed.   Paid 80
41. P little

nice chunk of payments through so far. 

I am rubbish with names/ user names (see last two). So if you’re in the list twice. Let me know. 😂😂

don’t


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 3, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil. Paid.
3 L Judge
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit.  Paid
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier.  PAID
8. Old Skier Guest.    PAID
9. BiM
10. Junior. Paid.
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot.    80
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. WRIGHTY
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke
25. GG26
26. jobr1850.    PAID 30
27. Paperboy.   PAID
28. Whereditgo
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge. Paid.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham. Paid
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75.    Paid.
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly
38. Yandabrown.   PAID
39. SILH
40. Radbourne2010
41. Darren wright

gentle reminder that we’re about to go past the last payday before the 2 week deadline…..
		
Click to expand...

Bump


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2021)

1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil. Paid.
3 D Wright
4. PieMan. Paid
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit. Paid
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier. PAID
8. Old Skier Guest. PAID
9. BiM
10. Junior. Paid.
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot. 80
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake. Paid
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. radbourne2010
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke paid 80
25. GG26. Paid
26. jobr1850. PAID
27. Paperboy. PAID
28. Whereditgo PAID
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge. Paid.
32. 94Tegsi
33. PNWokingham. Paid
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75. Paid.
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly. Paid
38. Yandabrown. PAID
39. SILH

nice chunk of payments through so far.

I am rubbish with names/ user names (see last two). So if you’re in the list twice. Let me know. 😂😂


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 4, 2021)

F.Reed is me Pokerjoke 
Cheers Dave


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 14, 2021)

1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil. Paid.
3 D Wright
4. PieMan. Paid
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit. Paid
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier. PAID
8. Old Skier Guest. PAID
9. BiM. Paid
10. Junior. Paid.
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot. 80
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake. Paid
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. radbourne2010
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke paid 80
25. GG26. Paid
26. jobr1850. PAID
27. Paperboy. PAID
28. Whereditgo PAID
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge. Paid.
32. 94Tegsi. Paid 80.
33. PNWokingham. Paid
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75. Paid.
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly. Paid
38. Yandabrown. PAID
39. SILH


IanBrown?? Paid.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 14, 2021)

I’ll sort mine and Duffers payment sometime this week Papas, I’ll pay an extra 5er not to play with LP😉


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 15, 2021)

Im out for this one - cant get the full day off work! Ill be down with you all in the evening!


----------



## IanM (Sep 15, 2021)

Where are folk meeting in the evening?


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 15, 2021)

IanM said:



			Where are folk meeting in the evening?
		
Click to expand...

Ive heard rumours of a curry - but not seen any firm plans yet! Im travelling down around 4pm from Worcester myself!


----------



## IanM (Sep 15, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Ive heard rumours of a curry - but not seen any firm plans yet! Im travelling down around 4pm from Worcester myself!
		
Click to expand...

I'll wave to you at the Almondsbury interchange! Not sure of my plans as yet.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 15, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil. Paid.
3 D Wright
4. PieMan. Paid
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit. Paid
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier. PAID
8. Old Skier Guest. PAID
9. BiM. Paid
10. Junior. Paid.
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot. 80
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake. Paid
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. radbourne2010
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke paid 80
25. GG26. Paid
26. jobr1850. PAID
27. Paperboy. PAID
28. Whereditgo PAID
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge. Paid.
32. 94Tegsi. Paid 80.
33. PNWokingham. Paid
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75. Paid.
36. mikejohnchapman
37. Grizzly. Paid
38. Yandabrown. PAID
39. SILH


IanBrown?? Paid.[/

paid!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 15, 2021)

richart said:



			1. Papas1982 **please see note re H4H antendees.
2. Liverpool phil ( and guests if they are allowed at H4H )
3 Anotherdouble
4. PieMan
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit
6. Apj0524
7. Old Skier (& guest if allowed at H4H)
8. JamesR
9. BiM
10. Junior
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot
15. Dando
16. Matty6
17. Cake
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I having to pull out of this Apj0524


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2021)

SILH Paid


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh hang on - we have to pay for this now? Sorry I didn't catch that before.

Can I send it in two week's time? I'm skint at the moment.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 16, 2021)

Sorry if i missed the message, do we need to pay before or on the day... i got cash that I've been saving up all year


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi Guys. 

I have as mentioned earlier confirmed with the course that I will be paying 2 weeks prior. 

So as to not have the mayhem of cash on the day, or the liability as within one week of playing they want final numbers. 

@Orikoru if you can pay by 30th then that will be ok. Because I can still cancel your place up to that point. 

If you aren't able to get the money by then, then unfortunately I can only list you as a reserve.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Hi Guys.

I have as mentioned earlier confirmed with the course that I will be paying 2 weeks prior.

So as to not have the mayhem of cash on the day, or the liability as within one week of playing they want final numbers.

@Orikoru if you can pay by 30th then that will be ok. Because I can still cancel your place up to that point.

If you aren't able to get the money by then, then unfortunately I can only list you as a reserve.
		
Click to expand...

30th is payday so that was exactly the day I meant.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 17, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Sorry if i missed the message, do we need to pay before or on the day... i got cash that I've been saving up all year 

Click to expand...

Before 
Come on mate get it sorted 
Hope your well


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Sep 17, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Hi Guys.

I have as mentioned earlier confirmed with the course that I will be paying 2 weeks prior.

So as to not have the mayhem of cash on the day, or the liability as within one week of playing they want final numbers.

@Orikoru if you can pay by 30th then that will be ok. Because I can still cancel your place up to that point.

If you aren't able to get the money by then, then unfortunately I can only list you as a reserve.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, cn you PM me the payment details please so I can pay.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 17, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Before
Come on mate get it sorted
Hope your well
		
Click to expand...

All good thanks and looking forward to catching up with you and the gang


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2021)

1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil. Paid.
3 D Wright
4. PieMan. Paid
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit. Paid
6. MJudge
7. Old Skier. PAID
8. Old Skier Guest. PAID
9. BiM. Paid
10. Junior. Paid.
11. NWJocko. Paid.
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot. Paid
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake. Paid
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. radbourne2010. Paid 80
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke paid 80
25. GG26. Paid
26. jobr1850. PAID
27. Paperboy. PAID
28. Whereditgo PAID
29. Stu Paid
30. Duffers05 Paid
31. Need_My_Wedge. Paid.
32. 94Tegsi. Paid 80.
33. PNWokingham. Paid
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75. Paid.
36. mikejohnchapman paid
37. Grizzly. Paid
38. Yandabrown. PAID
39. SILH paid
40. L Marshall.

Thursday is cut of day. Willing to go to 30th for those who contact me, but anyone who doesn’t before then. Names will be removed from the list.


----------



## Junior (Sep 19, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil. Paid.
3 D Wright
4. PieMan. Paid
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit. Paid
6. MJudge
7. Old Skier. PAID
8. Old Skier Guest. PAID
9. BiM. Paid
10. Junior. Paid.
11. NWJocko
12. SteveW86
13. Qwerty
14. Swingalot. 80
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake. Paid
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. radbourne2010. Paid 80
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke paid 80
25. GG26. Paid
26. jobr1850. PAID
27. Paperboy. PAID
28. Whereditgo PAID
29. Stu
30. Duffers05
31. Need_My_Wedge. Paid.
32. 94Tegsi. Paid 80.
33. PNWokingham. Paid
34. Bdill93 - TBC
35. FELL75. Paid.
36. mikejohnchapman paid
37. Grizzly. Paid
38. Yandabrown. PAID
39. SILH paid
40. L Marshall.


IanBrown?? Paid.

anyone gonna come forward as Ian Brown?
Thursday is cut of day. Willing to go to 30th for those who contact me, but anyone who doesn’t before then. Names will be removed from the list.
		
Click to expand...

Ian Brown is NWJocko mate.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 20, 2021)

Sent the money for the comp today mate, so should be all sorted now.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 20, 2021)

Evening all. 

Before I start the fun job of looking at tee times (from 1130) Does anyone have an requests?

I can save you all a little time and effort by thanking @Stuart_C and Duffers for taking one for the team and taking @Liverpoolphil  out for the last tee of the day. 6 hours should see em in as the sun sets.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 20, 2021)

Later the better please Papas for me.


----------



## Junior (Sep 21, 2021)

Me and NW Jocko are travelling down together mate and it's 4 hours so 1230ish onwards would be good pal


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm happy for a tee off close to 11:30 if i can't get in first group, just good to be playing here


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 22, 2021)

At my age I don’t have the years left to waste time in bed. Whenever it suits you fit me and my guest (Steve) in.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 25, 2021)

Dave I still owe you a tenner do you want me to send that to your account.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 25, 2021)

paddyc said:



			Dave I still owe you a tenner do you want me to send that to your account.
		
Click to expand...

£15 fella (£5 prizes).

Bring it as cash mate. Will need some on the day for prizes.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 26, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Evening all. 

Before I start the fun job of looking at tee times (from 1130) Does anyone have an requests?

I can save you all a little time and effort by thanking @Stuart_C and Duffers for taking one for the team and taking @Liverpoolphil  out for the last tee of the day. 6 hours should see em in as the sun sets.
		
Click to expand...

Dave a later time for me if possible please mate.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 26, 2021)

Still to book a hotel. Can't see where most staying or plans for beers and curry post round? 
Anyone ?


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 26, 2021)

paddyc said:



			Still to book a hotel. Can't see where most staying or plans for beers and curry post round?
Anyone ?
		
Click to expand...

Purple Palace Farnham I believe


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 27, 2021)

paddyc said:



			Still to book a hotel. Can't see where most staying or plans for beers and curry post round?
Anyone ?
		
Click to expand...

I think a few are staying at the Premier Inn in Farnham.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 27, 2021)

1. Papas1982. PAID
2. Liverpool phil. Paid.
3 D Wright
4. PieMan. Paid
5. Lilyhawk - The Swedish Bandit. Paid
6. Yandabrown paid
7. Old Skier. PAID
8. Old Skier Guest. PAID
9. BiM. Paid
10. Junior. Paid.
11. NWJocko. Paid.
12. SteveW86
13. fell75 paid
14. Swingalot. Paid
15. Orikoru
16. PaddyC PAID 70
17. Cake. Paid
18. Swinger
19. Shamalama
20. radbourne2010. Paid 80
21. DeanoMK - Paid
22. james Allwright
23. Kraxx
24. Pokerjoke paid 80
25. GG26. Paid
26. jobr1850. PAID
27. Paperboy. PAID
28. Whereditgo PAID
29. Stu Paid
30. Duffers05 Paid
31. Need_My_Wedge. Paid.
32. 94Tegsi. Paid 80.
33. PNWokingham. Paid
34. silh paid.
35. mikejohnchapman paid
36. Grizzly. Paid

will be releasing tee times shortly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 27, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Purple Palace Farnham I believe
		
Click to expand...

Where?  Never heard of it…🤔


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 27, 2021)

Right then gents. 
Don’t forget we have bacon rolls on arrival, I will be there from about 1030 I would imagine. 
Could those still to pay me final bits of cash come find me before you tee off is possible.
There will be prizes for all 4 par 3’s and 1st down to 3rd place.

1132.    Kraxx
            SteveW
            Radbourne

1140.    Pokerjoke
            SiLH
            Orikoru
            Mike Chapman

1148.    Cake
            Deano
            GG26
            Grizzly

1156.    Old Skier
            Old Skier+1
            Swinger
            Shamalama

1204.    PaddyC
            YandBrown
            Wherediditgo       
            Need my wedge

1212.    BiM
            Papas1982
            PnWokingham
            Jobr

1220.    Junior
            NWJocko
            Fell75
            Tegsi

1228.    LiverpoolPhil
            StuC 
            Duffer
            Pieman 

1236.   Wrighty
           Lilyhawk
           Paperboy
           Swingalot

1244.   Lee 
           Martin       
           Lee 
           James


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Where?  Never heard of it…🤔
		
Click to expand...

You need to get out more


----------



## IanM (Sep 28, 2021)

That's a "rogues gallery!"   Have a great day!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2021)

This is the time of year I've got to try and remembers everyone's faces and first names... one day i'll get it right.. Look forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## IanM (Sep 28, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			This is the time of year I've got to try and remembers everyone's faces and first names... one day i'll get it right.. Look forward to seeing you guys!
		
Click to expand...

I am awful at that too... I am playing Friday, so apologies if I look blankly at some folk...


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 28, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			This is the time of year I've got to try and remembers everyone's faces and first names... one day i'll get it right.. Look forward to seeing you guys!
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to my Northern accent coming out during our round!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			You need to get out more
		
Click to expand...

…if you mean the one that has swings in the bedrooms…yup…know that one 😳


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…if you mean the one that has swings in the bedrooms…yup…know that one 😳
		
Click to expand...

Many on here refer to the Premier Inns as Purple Palaces


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks @Papas1982 for organising, cannot wait!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 28, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Looking forward to my Northern accent coming out during our round!
		
Click to expand...

Are you the official interpreter? 😂


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2021)

So, unfortunately we have had one bail, so a slight rejig with that fourball becoming a 3 ball and movies forward.

@Swingalot I vaguely recall you wanting later. If you cant make the new tee time. Let me know and I'll swap with you. 

1132. Kraxx
SteveW
Radbourne

1140. Lilyhawk
Paperboy
Swingalot

1148. Pokerjoke
SiLH
Orikoru
Mike Chapman

1156. Cake
Deano
GG26
Grizzly

1204. Old Skier
Old Skier+1
Swinger
Shamalama

1212. PaddyC
YandBrown
Wherediditgo
Need my wedge

1220. BiM
Papas1982
PnWokingham
Jobr

1228. Junior
NWJocko
Fell75
Tegsi

1236. LiverpoolPhil
StuC
Duffer
Pieman

1244. Lee
Wrighty
Lee
James


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 29, 2021)

Papas - All good with me, don't want to mix up the groups again just for the sake of 40 minutes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 29, 2021)

Cheers pal 👍🏻


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 30, 2021)

A bit late to book my overnight, but looks like the Purple Palace at Farnham is now fully booked. Anyone else staying at a different one in the area?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2021)

Have just called the club. 

Unfortunately they don't allow play off the whites for societies 🙄🙄🙄

So it'll be yellows for the day.
I'll have cards for everyone to collect. 

So try to arrive no later than midday so I can hand them all out before I tee off. 

I'm hoping everyone has MyEG or is capable of working out their handicap for the day.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Have just called the club.

Unfortunately they don't allow play off the whites for societies 🙄🙄🙄

So it'll be yellows for the day.
I'll have cards for everyone to collect.

So try to arrive no later than midday so I can hand them all out before I tee off.

I'm hoping everyone has MyEG or is capable of working out their handicap for the day.
		
Click to expand...

I'd check 'em if I were you Dave....some shady characters on that list..


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Have just called the club.

*Unfortunately they don't allow play off the whites for societies 🙄🙄🙄

So it'll be yellows for the day.*
I'll have cards for everyone to collect.

So try to arrive no later than midday so I can hand them all out before I tee off.

I'm hoping everyone has MyEG or is capable of working out their handicap for the day.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God for that!

Re handicaps, don't know if you knew or didn't know but the website has all the handicap charts on it here: https://www.camberleyheathgolfclub.co.uk/course


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

@Papas1982 I've noticed a mistake on the scorecard, there's a 487 yard hole but it says par 4 next to it. Must be typo?


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



@Papas1982 I've noticed a mistake on the scorecard, there's a 487 yard hole but it says par 4 next to it. Must be typo?
		
Click to expand...

not a typo


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



@Papas1982 I've noticed a mistake on the scorecard, there's a 487 yard hole but it says par 4 next to it. Must be typo?
		
Click to expand...

Nope...dogleg left down the hill...its a beast.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Thank God for that!

Re handicaps, don't know if you knew or didn't know but the website has all the handicap charts on it here: https://www.camberleyheathgolfclub.co.uk/course

Click to expand...

Just seen that. Tah

someones getting their research in it would appear…..


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Nope...dogleg left down the hill...its a beast.
		
Click to expand...

Just put me down for a 7 now then.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Just seen that. Tah

someones getting their research in it would appear…..
		
Click to expand...

No amount of research is going to help me on a 487 yard right-to-left par 4.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just put me down for a 7 now then.
		
Click to expand...

Play it like a par 5  - you'll get a shot..


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 30, 2021)

487 yards....thats just a good drive and a wedge


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			487 yards....thats just a good drive and a wedge
		
Click to expand...

You missed out the seven iron in between.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 30, 2021)

Anyone stopping over on Wednesday?

My plans have changed and I need to be in Kent on Wednesday, so I'm going to book somewhere to stay close to Farnham for Wednesday night. I'm booked into the purple palace for Thursday


----------



## JamesR (Sep 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You missed out the seven iron in between.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a great hole & downhill.
Drive down the right, then hybrid/FW just short left , chip and putt, and you’ve scored 3 points.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 30, 2021)

Best tip I could give for Camberley is to buy a course guide, and figure out where to lay up, so you’re not chipping over bunkers.
Same for most courses really.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

JamesR said:



			It’s a great hole & downhill.
Drive down the right, then hybrid/FW just short left , chip and putt, and you’ve scored 3 points.
		
Click to expand...

Spoken like someone who hasn't seen me chip or putt. 😁 I'm just kidding anyway, at least downhill makes it more bearable.


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 1, 2021)

As a former member of Camberley Heath, my advice is don't attack the short par 4's, be agressive with the par 5's and go for the middle of the greens with the par 3's. It's a fun and easy course if played right. Some tricky medium/long par 4's to destroy the scorecard though


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 1, 2021)

With the purple palace at Farnham full, anyone else booked or booking into an alternative in the area (Farnborough, Aldershot, Fleet, Petersfield)?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 1, 2021)

and double check the layout and planner as there is a lake on 16 at about 230 max so defo need to layup unless you are are Mendy, when a hybrid to the green will be ok!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 1, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			and double check the layout and planner as there is a lake on 16 at about 230 max so defo need to layup unless you are are Mendy, when a hybrid to the green will be ok!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Played once, lost ball once.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 1, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			With the purple palace at Farnham full, anyone else booked or booking into an alternative in the area (Farnborough, Aldershot, Fleet, Petersfield)?
		
Click to expand...

I'm booked into the Travel Lodge, Farnborough Central for Wednesday night, Farnham for Thursday night.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2021)

Princess Royal, Farnham - is very decent for a night or two stop over.  As it happens I live 5mins walk from the Farnham PP, but unfortunately we are full 😍


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			and double check the layout and planner as there is a lake on 16 at about 230 max so defo need to layup unless you are are Mendy, when a hybrid to the green will be ok!!
		
Click to expand...

 Is that the hole a certain forumer with a course planner didn't tell his playing partners there was a hidden lake ?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			Is that the hole a certain forumer with a course planner didn't tell his playing partners there was a hidden lake ? 

Click to expand...

So the legend goes....


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So the legend goes....
		
Click to expand...

Think there might be a tale to be told about the 17th and the same forumer. Green sharpie Chrisd ?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			Is that the hole a certain forumer with a course planner didn't tell his playing partners there was a hidden lake ? 

Click to expand...

Pretty sure that happened with our group as well. So I was either playing in the same group or more than one offender keeping the hidden lake to themselves.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			Is that the hole a certain forumer with a course planner didn't tell his playing partners there was a hidden lake ? 

Click to expand...

That is the hole indeed - one person was given a course planner for the group , failed to mention it to his playing partners who proceeded to put balls into the pond 

Same person hit a career shot onto the next green whilst a group were putting out - hence the sharpie abuse on the ball 😂


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			Think there might be a tale to be told about the 17th and the same forumer. Green sharpie Chrisd ?
		
Click to expand...

I've never owned or used a green Sharpie M'lud

But I do know who has 🤫


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 3, 2021)

Anyone know a decent curry house in rolling distance of the Farnham Purple Palace


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 3, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Anyone know a decent curry house in rolling distance of the Farnham Purple Palace
		
Click to expand...

Google is your friend mate thx for organising


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 3, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Google is your friend mate thx for organising

Click to expand...

Can only see ones around the shot and north camp. Perfer the non driving option.  Thought one of the fuel starved southern softies might have an idea.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Can only see ones around the shot and north camp. Perfer the non driving option.  Thought one of the fuel starved southern softies might have an idea.
		
Click to expand...

There are a couple in the town centre, though a bit of a walk. PP is just off East Street, and curry houses are in West and South street !  Thai Lotusland in East street probably nearest to you. Farnham is absolutely full of decent restaurants, but must admit I don't go there for an Indian. One in Churt is our favourite, but 20 minute drive.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 3, 2021)

richart said:



			There are a couple in the town centre, though a bit of a walk. PP is just off East Street, and curry houses are in West and South street !  Thai Lotusland in East street probably nearest to you. Farnham is absolutely full of decent restaurants, but must admit I don't go their for an Indian. One in Churt is our favourite, but 20 minute drive.
		
Click to expand...

I'm always willing for a cultural change and advice from the expert


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			I'm always willing for a cultural change and advice from the expert
		
Click to expand...

My only expert advice is if you go to the Thai place you will need to book asap !


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

Just found this place?

http://www.darjeelingrestaurant.com/our-menu/

15 minute walk


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 4, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Just found this place?

http://www.darjeelingrestaurant.com/our-menu/

15 minute walk
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, that will do me.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Cheers, that will do me.
		
Click to expand...

If we have any clue on numbers, I can call them after 11am or send an online form off to enquire?


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 4, 2021)

Two of us and I have booked in on line


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Two of us and I have booked in on line
		
Click to expand...

Havent we got about 20 guys going down


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 4, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Havent we got about 20 guys going down 

Click to expand...

Don’t know how many fancy curry, last year not many bothered.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Don’t know how many fancy curry, last year not many bothered.
		
Click to expand...

@Lilyhawk @Papas1982 @Orikoru @pokerjoke ?

Anyone else?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2021)

Yeah I'd definitely be up for curry and a beer Thursday night. What else am I going to do, fart-arse around in the hotel?


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



@Lilyhawk @Papas1982 @Orikoru @pokerjoke ?

Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

go on then, you've twisted my arm


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I'd definitely be up for curry and a beer Thursday night. What else am I going to do, fart-arse around in the hotel?
		
Click to expand...

"a beer" - someone's not been on a forum meet before


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ive provisionally booked a table for 8 people at 7.30pm


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Ive *provisionally* booked a table for 8 people at 7.30pm
		
Click to expand...

is there a chance the first booking is lost and have you got 3 minutes to find it?


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			is there a chance the first booking is lost and have you got 3 minutes to find it?
		
Click to expand...

There have been whispers of "I should have done that first time" 

That and - the website says wait for email confirmation


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			"a beer" - someone's not been on a forum meet before
		
Click to expand...

Ah go on then.. two beers.


----------



## AAC (Oct 4, 2021)

On Rich's recommendation I have booked a table at the Thai Lotusland for 20:30, I have only booked for 4 but happy to change numbers if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

Curry @ http://www.darjeelingrestaurant.com/darjeeling_reservation/ 7.30pm

Confirmed booked 

BDill93
Orikoru
Dando
Old Skier

More spaces avaliable - let me know


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Curry @ http://www.darjeelingrestaurant.com/darjeeling_reservation/ 7.30pm

Confirmed booked

BDill93
Orikoru
Dando
Old Skier

More spaces avaliable - let me know
		
Click to expand...

i best start looking at the menu now as i can never decide what to have


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 4, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Curry @ http://www.darjeelingrestaurant.com/darjeeling_reservation/ 7.30pm

Confirmed booked

BDill93
Orikoru
Dando
Old Skier

More spaces avaliable - let me know
		
Click to expand...

Count me in guys please


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 4, 2021)

I might join you once I finally get to the bottom of trains and accommodation for this!  

Equally, I may be found wandering the 3rd fairway with extra long tees shoved up my nostrils murmuring about bloody Trainline!


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I might join you once I finally get to the bottom of trains and accommodation for this! 

Equally, I may be found wandering the 3rd fairway with extra long tees shoved up my nostrils murmuring about bloody Trainline! 

Click to expand...

where are you travelling from?


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 4, 2021)

Curry @ http://www.darjeelingrestaurant.com/darjeeling_reservation/ 7.30pm

Confirmed booked

BDill93
Orikoru
Dando
Old Skier
Old Skier Guest (Steve) 

More spaces avaliable - let me know


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Curry @ http://www.darjeelingrestaurant.com/darjeeling_reservation/ 7.30pm

Confirmed booked

BDill93
Orikoru
Dando
Old Skier
Old Skier Guest (Steve)
Whereditgo

More spaces avaliable - let me know
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 4, 2021)

@Bdill93 

Would love to join you if there's a space.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



@Bdill93

Would love to join you if there's a space.
		
Click to expand...

BDill93
Orikoru
Dando
Old Skier
Old Skier Guest (Steve)
Whereditgo
DeanoMK

I can probably add more seats If I contact them so please let me know!


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			where are you travelling from?
		
Click to expand...

Only Uxbridge!

To be fair, getting to Camberley and back from Liphook is all more or less manageable. Its getting between the two, and somewhere to stay, that seems to require military tacticians.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			Only Uxbridge!

To be fair, getting to Camberley and back from Liphook is all more or less manageable. Its getting between the two, and somewhere to stay, that seems to require military tacticians.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you going to Liphook. Blackmoor should be your destination.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Cheers, that will do me.
		
Click to expand...

Darjeeling is excellent.  Pretty big and so able to accommodate bigger groups, and standard Indian restaurant decor.  It can be full any night of the week so I suggest booking essential (as I see has been done).  The Farnham Tandoori along West Street (15mins walk from the Darjeeling) is small, cosy and very good - it’s where a group of Farnham dads go for a curry and beer.

Also anyone fancying a steak…Heavens Kitchen is 5mins walk from the premier inn and is excellent, and is across the road from the Thai already mentioned.  Also the town has a town centre Japanese restaurant.  I haven’t been but it gets excellent reviews.

Note that the PI is 15mins walk from town centre.  Best beer house is The Queens Head in centre.  The Hop Blossom is a great backstreet town centre local.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Why are you going to Liphook. Blackmoor should be your destination.

Click to expand...

It is. A mere taxi ride from Liphook Station!  Or quite a long walk, if the fuel thing gets any worse.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			It is. A mere taxi ride from Liphook Station!  Or quite a long walk, if the fuel thing gets any worse.
		
Click to expand...

i am happy to pick you up


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 4, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



@Lilyhawk @Papas1982 @Orikoru @pokerjoke ?

Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Hey, sorry for late reply. I’m gonna be lazy and stay put on site so you’ll more than likely find me in the bar both before and after the curry.


----------



## The Lion (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi all, I'm not doing Camberley, but would like to meet everyone socially before H4H so may well join you for the curry. Thanks 🍻


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

BDill93
Orikoru
Dando
Old Skier
Old Skier Guest (Steve)
Whereditgo
DeanoMK
The lion

If any more want to come let me know, I’ll contact to see if they have space for more of us if so.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 5, 2021)

We've unfortunately lost one participant for this. 

If anyone has someone they'd like to invite. Let me know. 

Cost will be a fair (but generous) donation to h4h as the participant isn't looking for a refund.


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2021)

hi mate what time is the empty slot?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2021)

Can fit you in early or late mate as I can simply move myself about.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2021)

1148, 1220 or 1244 @Dando


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			1148, 1220 or 1244 @Dando

Click to expand...

hi mate, going to have to say no to this as i have been enrolled on a poxy online training course.
see you tomorrow night


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 6, 2021)

I've got someone interested in the spare slot. I've sent you a DM. cheers


----------



## The Lion (Oct 6, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			We've unfortunately lost one participant for this. 

If anyone has someone they'd like to invite. Let me know. 

Cost will be a fair (but generous) donation to h4h as the participant isn't looking for a refund.
		
Click to expand...

I might be able to fill the Camberley slot. Won’t know til later tonight though, so no worries either way.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2021)

Final tee times now confirmed. 


1132. Kraxx
SteveW
Radbourne

1140. Lilyhawk
Paperboy
Swingalot

1148. Pokerjoke
SiLH
Orikoru
Mike Chapman

1156. Cake
Deano
GG26
Grizzly

1204. Old Skier
Old Skier+1
Swinger
Shamalama

1212. PaddyC
YandBrown
Wherediditgo
Need my wedge

1220. BiM
Papas1982
PnWokingham
Tegsi

1228. Junior
NWJocko
Fell75
Fell75 guest

1236. LiverpoolPhil
StuC
Duffer
Pieman

1244. Lee
Wrighty
Lee
James


Outstanding balances. 

PaddyC £15
Pokejoke £5 (comp fee)
Radbourne £5 (comp fee)


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2021)

@Swingalot will learn some new swear  words


----------



## chrisd (Oct 6, 2021)

Dando said:



@Swingalot will learn some new swear  words
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure as an Eagles fan that there's no words that would be new to him, the accent will be the only problem  🤔🤔


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 6, 2021)

Dando said:



@Swingalot will learn some new swear  words
		
Click to expand...

I like golfers who wear their heart on the sleeve, so no issue with me.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 6, 2021)

I will have a couple of hours to kill in the morning, any recommendations on driving ranges close by? I'm stopping in Farnborough this evening


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 6, 2021)

Think they have a practise area at the club, that’s what I’m hoping.

It’s adjacent to the first hole if I’m thinking correctly


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2021)

What time are the bacon sarnies coming out again??


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What time are the bacon sarnies coming out again??
		
Click to expand...

11am. 


I will be there for approx 1030 with scorecards.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 7, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			11am.
		
Click to expand...

Phew, should just make it, and the scrum will be an easy way of identifying who I'm meeting! 😂


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2021)

Misty as anything here this morning you can see about 150 yards
Games are going out though
Now for breakfast


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 7, 2021)

Have a great day everyone! See you all later


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2021)

I've arrived. Bit early I suppose so just sat in my car now. 😆 Anyone else around? Where do we meet?


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 7, 2021)

We're all in the main hall now b


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			We're all in the main hall now b
		
Click to expand...

Ok where the heck is the main hall? I'm by the pro shop..


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ok where the heck is the main hall? I'm by the pro shop..
		
Click to expand...

Ooh snap!


----------



## The Lion (Oct 7, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			BDill93
Orikoru
Dando
Old Skier
Old Skier Guest (Steve)
Whereditgo
DeanoMK
The lion

If any more want to come let me know, I’ll contact to see if they have space for more of us if so.
		
Click to expand...

Hi again. 

I won’t be coming to the curry this evening now; I haven’t organised any accommodation, so it’s easier just going straight to Blackmoor in the morning.

I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.  

Thanks very much for organising the curry in any case and hope you all have a great day today at Camberley.

Hasta luego 
The Lion 🦁


----------



## DaveR (Oct 7, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Hi again.

I won’t be coming to the curry this evening now; I haven’t organised any accommodation, so it’s easier just going straight to Blackmoor in the morning.

I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow. 

Thanks very much for organising the curry in any case and hope you all have a great day today at Camberley.

Hasta luego
The Lion 🦁
		
Click to expand...

You don't need accommodation. I believe most of these guys drink all night then go straight to the 1st tee in the morning.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 7, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Hi again.

I won’t be coming to the curry this evening now; I haven’t organised any accommodation, so it’s easier just going straight to Blackmoor in the morning.

I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow. 

Thanks very much for organising the curry in any case and hope you all have a great day today at Camberley.

Hasta luego
The Lion 🦁
		
Click to expand...

No worries - Look forward to playing with you tomorrow!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 7, 2021)

Should this be allowed on the golf course? 



 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 7, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Should this be allowed on the golf course? 



 😂
		
Click to expand...

Looks smart


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2021)

Are we talking about the hoodie or Steve scratching his arse..?


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Are we talking about the hoodie or Steve scratching his arse..?

Click to expand...

Arse scratching is fine


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Are we talking about the hoodie or Steve scratching his arse..?

Click to expand...

Oi! I’m putting my tee in my
Back pocket


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Oi! I’m putting my tee in my
Back pocket
		
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah....


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 7, 2021)

Come on then, where are the banditry reports?


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 7, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Oi! I’m putting my tee in my
Back pocket
		
Click to expand...

Honestly who puts a tee in theprevious back pocket 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 7, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Honestly who puts a tee in theprevious back pocket 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Should have put it in my hood


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 8, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Hi again.

I won’t be coming to the curry this evening now; I haven’t organised any accommodation, so it’s easier just going straight to Blackmoor in the morning.

I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow. 

Thanks very much for organising the curry in any case and hope you all have a great day today at Camberley.

Hasta luego
The Lion 🦁
		
Click to expand...

Good to chat earlier Paolo 👍👍🍷


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2021)

I’ll just add my thanks to @Papas1982 for organising Camberley Heath…my first time playing the track and well…I must have been inspired by playing with forum members as I knocked my best knock for yonks.  Enjoyed galloping off into the Thursday sunset with the swag (aka illgotten gains) and also especially enjoyed @pokerjoke socking it to the starter…🤣


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks to Dave for organising this meet.
Really enjoyed the course ,a little softer than usual which made the ball much more controllable.
White socks( who comes up with this rubbish) as I mentioned to the starter it boils my brain.
Well done Hugh on such a good round of golf so easily done as well,a pleasure to watch.
First time playing with Oli and a pleasure mate you’ve got some good golf in you for sure.
2nd time with Mike 11 years apart,hard off 3 that’s for sure.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 9, 2021)

Many thanks to @Papas1982 for another great day prior to H4H day. Great fun playing with @Swingalot and watching the antics of Frankie. Sorry Steve P took forumers  hard earned cash but he did buy my curry that evening.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks for organising Dave. 

Second time playing Camberley after a previous H4H meet. A solid 38 points which was good enough for 3rd, meant I was happy with the result, but felt the golf was a little scrappy.

Let us know when you’ve got the next date in the diary and I’ll be there


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 9, 2021)

another great fun game - well done for organising Dave

And a classic evening of eating, drinking and good chat. Stu was certainly up to a volume 8 or 9 as we finished the trays of drinks into the early hours outside!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			another great fun game - well done for organising Dave

And a classic evening of eating, drinking and good chat. Stu was certainly up to a volume 8 or 9 as we finished the trays of drinks into the early hours outside!
		
Click to expand...

I was only at a 6, didn't have enough beer to increase😁


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I was only at a 6, didn't have enough beer to increase😁
		
Click to expand...

Your default volume is at 8.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			Your default volume is at 8.

Click to expand...

I did learn to whisper in a chinook🤷‍♂️😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2021)

Got my round registered with WHS and a differential of 5.8 replaces a 13.0 (yup that’s how I’ve been playing) and my HI dropped from 10.9 to 10.0 in one fell swoop.

Loved it that as our golf manager entered my score, the system flashed up a warning that my score was not expected for a player with my HI round Camberley. He had to verify that my score was not a mistake 🤣


----------

